# USC vs. LMU (Directing/Production MFA) - worth considering?



## Chester (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey all,

I was wondering if anyone could offer some insight into LMU's Production MFA compared to a program like USC?  Are there any advantages that might make LMU more appealing than USC?

I was accepted into LMU and USC (both for Production) and I was curious if it is worth entertaining the possibility of LMU over USC?  I have come across a lot of information about USC's MFA (also talked with a lot of USC SCA alumni).  Unfortunately I haven't been able to find too much on LMU.  I am from the East Coast so I am not really in touch with the reputations of those schools in LA - though USC's seems to speak for itself.   

Anyways, I would really appreciate any insight.


----------



## JKL (Nov 2, 2016)

I've also been accepted to both programs. I also visited both programs and did extensive research, talking to faculty, and students. I also helped out on each schools' student film sets. 

I ended up going with USC for their network. It's also easier to get SAG actors as a USC student, while it's a little harder as an LMU student. USC students are arguably much more talented. But LMU students are much much nicer. USC is kind of a mixed bag, some great people, and some very hard to deal with. USC is also competitive--people want to one up each other. Of course, this depends from semester to semester. I would say I largely had a good experience, although not a perfect one. 

USC professors aren't as attentive as there are a lot of students (120 + year) in a given year. LMU seems to be much more centered on mentorship. But of course, different people have different experiences. USC faculty have great accolades. All my producing and editing professors (I've been selective about the classes I've chosen) had Academy Awards in their respective fields. My directing professors had Emmy Awards and one was even nominated for an Academy as well. But it doesn't mean they will care for you and nurture you. You have to be proactive about picking their brains. At least from my interactions, LMU professors are like coaches. 

Ultimately, if you want to be a director, you have to make great films, so it doesn't matter where you go. Both programs will teach you. But with USC, you'll graduate with a lot of industry contacts as long as you're proactive.

Best,
JKL


----------

